# F-35 Onboard HMS Illustrious



## tomahawk6 (22 Nov 2008)

Arriving this afternoon Saturday 22-Nov-08 at Portsmouth is HMS ILLUSTRIOUS back from Greenwich. An F35 Lightning can be een secured to the rear of the flight deck.


----------



## CougarKing (22 Nov 2008)

These same pictures have been posted on other forums and some responders to the threads about it say that the F35 is just a mockup. 

http://warships1discussionboards.yuku.com/topic/7648


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2008)

I would agree with the "mockup" assesement. Lockheed had a very large area set up when i was at the RNLAF open house in Leeuwaden with the F-35 mockup and a mockup of the engine for the B-model F-35.


----------

